# Shopping List At Cabelas Or Sears



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 17, 2011)

OK...  I am looking to buy some equipment, It can be at Cabelas or Sears. Here's the deal, the company I work for gives us "Safety Points" to spend at either Cabelas or Sears (1 point = $1). We can earn up to $250 per quarter if everything goes good for that quarter. So far I have $425 to spend so I want to get some Items for the kitchen. I want to get the best bang for my buck between the 2 stores.

      Here's the list of the Items I want to get,

Slicer
Vacuum Sealer
Scale
Grinder
Stuffer  
The Grinder and Stuffer are optional, they can come later. The Slicer, Vacuum Sealer, and Scale I'd like to get for making my own bacon right away. And If y'all can think of anything else I would need for making bacon, By all means list them to let me know.

   So what I'm asking the gang is for their opinion for the best equipment I can get in that price range. 

      Thanks Y'all, This Site Rocks

           Keith


----------



## alblancher (Sep 17, 2011)

Scale   first  needed for the cures

vacuum sealer second  needed to store your bacon

slicer  do have a decent knife?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 17, 2011)

Al..  I have a decent electric knife, but my other knifes not so much. Thats another item on my list...  LOL.    a decent set of cutlery.

      Keith


----------



## mossymo (Sep 17, 2011)

Your going to have a larger variety of products to choose from in each category at Cabela's. Once you choose your products watch for coupons and promotions online to get the best bang for your buck.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 17, 2011)

In my opinion Cabellas is very expensive unless you find the sales

Scales

knives  Sams has decent utility knives that will do what ever you need doing for a fair price,  keep them sharp.

Vacuum seeler


----------



## sierra (Sep 17, 2011)

Can you use the points on-line? It might give you a larger selection than what's available on the shelves.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 17, 2011)

MossyMO said:


> Your going to have a larger variety of products to choose from in each category at Cabela's. Once you choose your products watch for coupons and promotions online to get the best bang for your buck.


We get 20% off all Items at Cabelas
 




alblancher said:


> In my opinion Cabellas is very expensive unless you find the sales
> 
> Scales
> 
> ...


Al...   We can only chose at Cabelas or Sears
 




Sierra said:


> Can you use the points on-line? It might give you a larger selection than what's available on the shelves.


Yes, we can select from the websites, but at Sears when you go to their site you must click on Sears only

          Thanks

            Keith


----------



## alblancher (Sep 17, 2011)

Keith, I understand, but if you are going to do this kind of stuff on a regular basis you need a set of decent knives and I'll bet Sears and Cabellas both have good low cost knives.  You lose power and you'll starve to death!!

Good luck,  You may want to check to see if Cabellas sells ready made bacon cures, if you have never done bacon before, that will get you going in the right direction. 

Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2011)

Id do Cabela's. You can get cabela's points on the things you buy for even more money back.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 18, 2011)

today is the last day... you can get a slicer and a scale for 99 bucks with 50 cent shipping

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...10647980&WTz_l=Home;cat110647980;cat110645280  

you save $50 plus shipping ... sounds like a bang for the buck to me,,,,

Joe


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2011)

that's a great deal.  I own that same slicer and it is sufficient for my use, and a 6.6# scale is more than enough to weigh ingredients and portion control your finished products.  I'd jump on that!

I'd definitely go with a cabela's grinder (I own the 1 hp one) and the sealer and stuffer would be your choice; however i've got a pretty good stuffer from Northern Tool 15 lb'er that i like a lot.  

But, free is good too!


boykjo said:


> today is the last day... you can get a slicer and a scale for 99 bucks with 50 cent shipping
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...10647980&WTz_l=Home;cat110647980;cat110645280
> 
> ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 18, 2011)

boykjo said:


> today is the last day... you can get a slicer and a scale for 99 bucks with 50 cent shipping
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...10647980&WTz_l=Home;cat110647980;cat110645280
> 
> ...


 GRRRRR...   I called my supervisor at home to see If he could order it today, but no can do. So he's gonna call Cabelas tomorrow and see If they will still honor the offer.

         Thanks for the reply

            Keith


----------



## michael ark (Sep 18, 2011)

If he's anything like the rest of us. He will cook it till you can pul the bone out clean and go. To town .no knifes needed in pp:yahoo:


alblancher said:


> Keith, I understand, but if you are going to do this kind of stuff on a regular basis you need a set of decent knives and I'll bet Sears and Cabellas both have good low cost knives.  You lose power and you'll starve to death!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## venture (Sep 18, 2011)

That scale will be good for measuring ingredients.  For weighing meat and other things you will want a larger capacity, especially when including the tare for your container.

For knives, I would not recommend buying sets.  With sets you may get a knife you like and some you don't like.  Also, with sets, you get knives you may never or rarely use.  An old saying is that a set of mismatched knives is the sign of a confident cook.

I am jealous.  That is quite a perk you are getting from your employer!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Venture said:


> That scale will be good for measuring ingredients.  For weighing meat and other things you will want a larger capacity, especially when including the tare for your container.
> 
> For knives, I would not recommend buying sets.  With sets you may get a knife you like and some you don't like.  Also, with sets, you get knives you may never or rarely use.  An old saying is that a set of mismatched knives is the sign of a confident cook.
> 
> ...


  yea, thats what I was thinking about the scale.  I'm still a lil confused on the bacon curing (i read and read and read and still confused).  aren't you soppose to weigh the belly as well, to know how much cure to use ?

            Keith


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Keith,

What scale are you looking at on Cabelas site?  I would like to compare to what you can buy elsewhere.  I know you have money at Cabelas but as far as a scale goes we bought one of off eBay about 10 years ago for under $20 and it has worked great for us.  I would keep my money for the bigger tickets items personally. 

Tanya


----------



## alelover (Sep 19, 2011)

Only Knives you need.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 19, 2011)

You forgot a steak knife to eat with .Unless you eat off the butcher block then it's the cleaver all the way.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a nice set of old hickory that i got from flea markets and yardsales.


----------



## alelover (Sep 19, 2011)

That's just for cooking. Yes I guess if you need to eat a steak knife may come in handy. Or a big Buck knife.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 19, 2011)

Alelover,

Your not a fisherman are you?  You don't have a filet knife in the list!  Also good for removing the rind from bacon,  but he doesn't want knives.  He wants POWER TOOLS


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> Keith,
> 
> What scale are you looking at on Cabelas site?  I would like to compare to what you can buy elsewhere.  I know you have money at Cabelas but as far as a scale goes we bought one of off eBay about 10 years ago for under $20 and it has worked great for us.  I would keep my money for the bigger tickets items personally.
> 
> Tanya


Sorry Tanya...  missed your post...   I ordered today the one above that Boykjo posted, still got the combo on sale.

      Keith


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ordered the Combo set from Cabelas on monday, got it friday >  http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...7&Ntt=slicer&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

   The beginning of my arsenal, Thanks y'all for your suggestions


----------



## boykjo (Sep 25, 2011)

cool.......


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

I pick up pretty good knives at garage sales thats where I got my meat slicer also...You just can`t get in a hurry...


----------

